#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  WOM 5000i ATUALIZAÇÃO DE FIMWARE

## jhonyycaro

estou com uma wom 5000i 12dbi e no proprio site da intelbras eles disponibilizam atualização de firmware, porem quando vai atualizar aparece uma mensagem dizendo, "ERRO DO COD 8" como devo prosseguir?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> estou com uma wom 5000i 12dbi e no proprio site da intelbras eles disponibilizam atualização de fimware, porem quando vai atualizar aparece uma mensagem dizendo, "ERRO DO COD 8" como devo prosseguir?


Olá jhonyycaro, 

Este erro ocorre quando se tenta atualizar o firmware do equipamento com uma versão incorreta, provavelmente está utilizando o do WOM 5000 ou WOM 5000 MiMo.

Segue link do produto WOM 5000i, nele você poderá fazer o download da versão correta.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar.../cpe/wom-5000i

----------


## jhonyycaro

Segue a 2 tentativa com o link informado 


abaixo seguem as especificações do meu equipamento

----------


## Aurio

você esta tentado subir o firmware da wom5000i, você tem que subir o da wom5000 veja que sua CPE é uma wom5000 e não wom5000i.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Segue a 2 tentativa com o link informado 
> 
> 
> abaixo seguem as especificações do meu equipamento





> você esta tentado subir o firmware da wom5000i, você tem que subir o da wom5000 veja que sua CPE é uma wom5000 e não wom5000i.


Exatamente Aurio!

jhonyycaro, faça o download através dos links abaixo.

WOM 5000 AP: 
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...000_ap_8.1.zip

WOM 5000 Cliente:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...m_5000_8.1.zip

----------


## jhonyycaro

PERFEITO! resolvido obrigado.

----------

